# Real Flavors



## Timwis (12/3/21)

Has anyone had any experience mixing with Real Flavors concentrates? More specifically the newer super concentrates!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/21)

All I know is to steer clear of RF Cheesecake.

These were the comments on Flavors of the year (DiyorDie) :

*RF Cheesecake SC:*
(ID10-T) Almost made ID10-T throw up. Tastes intensely vomitus. Sam and Fresh agreed that it’s not a good flavour.
*37.12*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Yeah found a thread on another forum done single flavour tests for a lot of their flavours and Cheesecake not good but in general they get quite high scores, just a few other duds to avoid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex chen (12/4/21)

The flavors have normal concentrated(addition 5%-15%) and high concentrated(addition:1%-3%), you can add as your requirement.


----------

